# Internal Memory Full....afraid To Move Anything To Sd Card....



## poconopaul (Oct 7, 2011)

A few days back, I started moving everything to the SD card whiched caused problems. I since deleted them all on the SD card and it seemed to work again. Now I have loaded a few apps back and Im getting the "Internal memory full Message. I see there is over 22 gig of memory on the SD card but I do not want to screw things up again. How can I move apps to the card? I tried to search the forums but couldn't find a good answer. Thanks for any help!!


----------



## uat (Oct 25, 2011)

I use app2SD and it has been working fine for me.


----------



## poconopaul (Oct 7, 2011)

Just lost all my apps again!!! lol... I tried using APP2SD and it seemed to work fie for a while. Now Its saying that my SD card is not inserted.Any way to get them back of do I have to delete each one again and download them all over?


----------



## peterfares (Aug 26, 2011)

You filled the internal storage? How many apps do you have installed?


----------



## androideric (Oct 6, 2011)

peterfares said:


> You filled the internal storage? How many apps do you have installed?


This is what I want to know. Also you can move most apps over without a problem. Things like Keyboards, Apps you have accounts with (like twitter for example) or apps that you have active widgets may not function properly not in internal storage.

I still want to know what you have installed....


----------



## uat (Oct 25, 2011)

androideric said:


> This is what I want to know. Also you can move most apps over without a problem. Things like Keyboards, Apps you have accounts with (like twitter for example) or apps that you have active widgets may not function properly not in internal storage.
> 
> I still want to know what you have installed....


That's a good point, there are apps that need to stay in Internal Memory.... any apps/widgets that are loaded automatically when Android boots up need stay in the internal memory... I'm guessing that is because SD has not yet been mounted.... just guessing....

Also, I leave most of Google app like YouTube, Google maps, gmail app on the internal memory as well.. I read somewhere that says you can't move them to SD....


----------



## amysor (Oct 22, 2011)

I got the error when I already had the app installed. I downloaded a couple of apps from getjar and it had automatically installed them which I didnt know when I downloaded and tried to install again I got the internal memory full error even though I had 800 mb left (shown on the manage application screen)


----------



## poconopaul (Oct 7, 2011)

I have a 32 gig TP with 21gb free space and 4.5 gb used on the sd card....
I downloaded863mb of aps and have 649mb left. It was getting close to being filled yesterday when I started moving stuff to the sd section and off the internal memory. It was all going fine and than I got a message saying "SD Card removed...insert new one" . I had this message before and had to delete all the apps that I instaled and reload them(but was only able to load them onto the internal memory again. I have a lot of space left and should be able to move apps around but having trouble


----------



## poconopaul (Oct 7, 2011)

uat said:


> That's a good point, there are apps that need to stay in Internal Memory.... any apps/widgets that are loaded automatically when Android boots up need stay in the internal memory... I'm guessing that is because SD has not yet been mounted.... just guessing....
> 
> Also, I leave most of Google app like YouTube, Google maps, gmail app on the internal memory as well.. I read somewhere that says you can't move them to SD....


I used app2sd as suggested here and still got the message. I only moved the ones that were allowed


----------

